# Found in 110 feet of water in Lake George, NY



## mjmdfacc (Nov 14, 2020)

Can some one tell me the approximate age and what may have been in it?  thanks


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Nov 14, 2020)

1860s-70s. Applied top and blown in a mold and by the shape I’d say that was a water bottle.


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Nov 14, 2020)

Found it diving I assume?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 14, 2020)

I'd say probably Irish, dates to 1880-1910, and contained ginger ale.  Every marked round bottom bottle like this that I've seen was for ginger ale, and although some were used in North America the applied lip makes me think it probably comes from Ireland where the majority of these originated.


----------



## mjmdfacc (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks.  There are no markings/writing at all if that helps.  Yes, found diving.


----------



## mjmdfacc (Nov 14, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'd say probably Irish, dates to 1880-1910, and contained ginger ale.  Every marked round bottom bottle like this that I've seen was for ginger ale, and although some were used in North America the applied lip makes me think it probably comes from Ireland where the majority of these originated.


Thank you


----------



## mjmdfacc (Nov 14, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'd say probably Irish, dates to 1880-1910, and contained ginger ale.  Every marked round bottom bottle like this that I've seen was for ginger ale, and although some were used in North America the applied lip makes me think it probably comes from Ireland where the majority of these originated.


Thank you


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hamilton bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Nov 15, 2020)

I've dived a number of these "round-bottom" bottles over the years. Many are embossed, while many are not. Here's a thread from 2009, discussing this style of bottle:





__





						Blob top round bottom bottle
					

This maybe should have been posted in the soda forum, but I wasn't sure. I recently scored this on E-bay. I probably paid too much but I've always wanted one of these. Now that I have one, I'm curious about it's history and purpose. My main question is why the round bottom? I know that some wine...



					www.antique-bottles.net
				




Cheers,
DSD


----------



## Dogo (Nov 15, 2020)

They were intended to be kept lying down to keep the cork wet.  There were stands that could be placed on a table. to hold it upright for serving. The stands are scarce, but make a nice go-with.  I think they were only used with carbonated beverages.


----------



## mjmdfacc (Nov 16, 2020)

Dogo said:


> They were intended to be kept lying down to keep the cork wet.  There were stands that could be placed on a table. to hold it upright for serving. The stands are scarce, but make a nice go-with.  I think they were only used with carbonated beverages.


Thank you


----------



## DoubleEagleHunter (Nov 17, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'd say probably Irish, dates to 1880-1910, and contained ginger ale.  Every marked round bottom bottle like this that I've seen was for ginger ale, and although some were used in North America the applied lip makes me think it probably comes from Ireland where the majority of these originated.


Didn’t know that bit! Thanks for sharing that because I was always told by my grandfather that was a type of water bottle!


----------



## LalaGirl (Nov 18, 2020)

DeepSeaDan said:


> I've dived a number of these "round-bottom" bottles over the years. Many are embossed, while many are not. Here's a thread from 2009, discussing this style of bottle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! I enjoyed reading more about that type of bottle...


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 18, 2020)

Just after I said that I'd never seen one marked for anything other than ginger ale, I came across a picture of this round bottom cream soda bottle.  I suspect this is an example of a bottler re-using whatever bottles they could find though, rather than specially ordering round bottom bottles for their cream soda.


----------



## dirtfoot904 (Nov 27, 2020)

these "torpedo" style bottles were made with round bottoms in the beginning because the contents were usually carbonated and built up pressure inside of the vessel. there were lots of problems shipping flat bottom bottles because the pressure would blow the bottoms out of the bottles. this design was able to withstand the pressure and the rough handling in shipping. think of what a propane tank looks like.... round on bottom and top to withstand pressure... some of them are embossed around the bottom of the bottle. i have a couple with embossing down the sides that indicate they were either ginger ale or ginger beer from ireland.


----------



## RelicRaker (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice find! Round-bottom applied-lip sodas turn up in my finds occasionlly (1880s–90s sites). Most are slick, tho I've found a couple that are embossed Dublin or Belfast. Irish soda water / ginger ale was very popular back in the day. Because of their weight, the empties were sometimes used as barge ballast to help stabilize the load.


----------



## waterman (Dec 8, 2020)

I noticed that no one has remarked at the depth of your dive (110 feet) That's a deeeep dive. I've recently quit diving at age 73.........Most of my best dives were in 35 to 45 feet of water. I found 100 feet & deeper quite oppressive.  Short bottom time etc. My best finds were in shallower water. My hat is off to you. Be Safe!


----------



## waterman (Dec 8, 2020)

Here's few pieces of 1850's Mocha ware found in 20 feet of water


----------



## waterman (Dec 8, 2020)

Just a few sodas ( graphite pontiled) found with the coffee cups.


----------



## logan.the.collector (Dec 26, 2020)

mjmdfacc said:


> Can some one tell me the approximate age and what may have been in it?  thanks


Wow, just saw your post. Cool bottle, I have a few blank ones as well. Cool to see you found it in Lake George! I live about 2 hours away in Tupper Lake.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

mjmdfacc said:


> Can some one tell me the approximate age and what may have been in it?  thanks


Around here we call that time a bottle of torpedo always like them their they're cool you're never get that thing to stand up on its own LOL


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 7, 2021)

waterman said:


> Just a few sodas ( graphite pontiled) found with the coffee cups.


Bingo that's kind of stuff I like I love those type of bottles that's true old age there man where you getting this stuff I want to go keep digging


----------



## K6TIM (Jan 15, 2021)

mjmdfacc said:


> Can some one tell me the approximate age and what may have been in it?  thanks


----------



## K6TIM (Jan 15, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Around here we call that time a bottle of torpedo always like them their they're cool you're never get that thing to stand up on its own LOL


Hi nickneff, 
The bottle you have torpedo shape bottle was made some where around 1870-80's.The bottle was made to lay on it side to keep the cork wet so the carbonated soda wouldn't blow out the cork.This type of bottles came into being before the hutchen blob top soda bottle about 1860-1900! there are a few of these machine made in early 1900!
Tim Durkin


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 21, 2021)

They used to use the empty round-bottom ginger ales as barge ballast to level the load. I've dug several from the 1880s, both embossed and slick. Fun find.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 21, 2021)

mjmdfacc said:


> Can some one tell me the approximate age and what may have been in it?  thanks


They are usually around 1890s possibly late 1880s


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 21, 2021)

K6TIM said:


> Hi nickneff,
> The bottle you have torpedo shape bottle was made some where around 1870-80's.The bottle was made to lay on it side to keep the cork wet so the carbonated soda wouldn't blow out the cork.This type of bottles came into being before the hutchen blob top soda bottle about 1860-1900! there are a few of these machine made in early 1900!
> Tim Durkin


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 21, 2021)

That wasn't my bottle this is Nick I must have made a comment on the wrong piece sorry


----------



## K6TIM (Jan 21, 2021)

RelicRaker said:


> They used to use the empty round-bottom ginger ales as barge ballast to level the load. I've dug several from the 1880s, both embossed and slick. Fun find.


Yes they are called "Torpedo" bottles.The bowling pen style of the same bottle has a "pointed end on the base of this bottle.


----------



## Kathy Lanctot (Mar 14, 2021)

mjmdfacc said:


> Can some one tell me the approximate age and what may have been in it?  thanks


these are ballast bottles used to make the ship float evenly.  They were put in stands along the sides of the boat and adjusted as needed.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 14, 2021)

mjmdfacc said:


> Can some one tell me the approximate age and what may have been in it?  thanks


DUG THIS OUT OF LATE 1800,S DUMP


----------

